# How long was everyone's Labour?



## newmumamy

Hey just thought i would see how long everyone's Labour was?

Mine was 5 hours and no pain relief 

x


----------



## mummymunch

mine was 2 hours 56 mins with g&a x


----------



## bathbabe

Mine was 10.5hours from very first contraction and 2hours establish labour (3cm - 10cm) with just gas and air x


----------



## Babushka99

Mine was 36 hours and I had every pain relief going!


----------



## diz

Mine was 7 hours, no pain relief x


----------



## rwllgoodchild

from my waters breaking and first contractions to delivering Luke it was 27 hours :shock: with every drug available to me :haha: xx


----------



## catcatcat

First was 48 hrs 
Second was about 6


----------



## jms895

Active labour, 4 and then 2 hours x


----------



## x__amour

27 hours before I got any pain relief. 32 hours until I got my EMCS. :flow:


----------



## Brieanna

30 hours + 3 hours pushing then I had to have emcs


----------



## mitnmay

First labor was 9 hours. 1/2 dose nubain that knocked me out so bad that I barely remember anything after I got it.

Second labor was 3 hours. Walked in at 8 cm. dialated, 10 mins later I had him. No pain meds.

Third labor was induced. 3.5 hours no pain medicine.


----------



## junemomma09

1st was 6 hours and 45 minutes pushing
2nd was 12 hours and 10 minutes pushing. My labor stalled with my second when I was 8 cm and they had to give me pitocin to get it going again.


----------



## Cazza89

28 1/2 hours. Went into hospital after being in labour for 19 1/2 hours. Was nearly 5cm dilated when I got there and didn't get on gas and air for another hour and a half. Then eventually had pethadine, then had epidural at the last minute as I was exhausted! X


----------



## emily86

10 hours established labour 4+ cms ...... more if you count early labour.

hoping for a little quicker this time lol x


----------



## HCB

1 hour of established labour (4cm to fully dilated) with no pain relief. Waters broke 5 hours before they found out I was 4cm dilated and I went to sleep for 4 hours until the midwife woke me up to monitor me again! Hoping it won't be any quicker if we have any more although thankfully we only live 5 minutes away from the hospital.


----------



## Boony

38 minutes established with no pain relief and then 3 mins pushing


----------



## Nev23

My labour was fast for a first labour....only took 45 minutes to get from 4cm to 10cm and not long after that DD arrived :) I found the transition stage very intense but the actual "pushing" stage was very easy and not painful...my body just pushed the baby out for me...all I did was concentrate on breathing properly


----------



## teal

Mine was 6.5 hours from start to finish (first baby) xx


----------



## nzblondie

Bang on 4 hours from first twinge to baby! Finally an epi at 10cms!


----------



## clogsy90

11 hours and 15 mins my notes said but that was all with the drip for my induction, but had a week of contracting not feeling them, and then my waters had been gone for 19 n half hours


----------



## Strawberrymum

15 hours then wheeled in for a EMCS at 9.5cm then had her with help of a rotational vontouse (sp?) do it again in a second to have my LO :)


----------



## kerrie24

My 1st baby was 6 hours induced from putting pitocin needle in to end.

2nd baby I got first pain at 5.30am,went to hospital at 7.30am(found out I was fully dilated!)had her at 8.25am.

3rd baby my first pain came at around 11.45,had him at 2.04.


(ignore the CX typed above,baby wrote it and I cant get it off!)


----------



## spencerspiece

first child.

Waters broke at 03:05am, first contraction at 06:05 and he was born at 06:26!!!

he was born very quick

second child

had a sweep at 1am and she was born at 01:46.....great labour


hope 3rd is as quick lol


----------



## princess_bump

40 hours, got to 3cm's and ended up with an emcs :D wouldn't change it for the world, she's rather worth it :cloud9: but i'm hoping her little sister comes a little quicker and not so dramatic :rofl:


----------



## MustangGTgirl

#1: 14 hours with demeral and epidural... pushed 1 time and baby was out.

#2: 8 hours with epidural only... push 2 times and baby was out.


----------



## aliss

3 days, pitocin induction, G&A,morphine,epidural (on day 2), 4 hours pushing, and severe shoulder dystocia.

Needless to say it's au natural or C-section next time!


----------



## NaturalMomma

ds1 was a vaginal hospital birth, 27 hours

ds2 was a vaginal homebirth and was 25 hours 50 minutes


----------



## Ashley2189

34 hours from start to finish vaginal delivery


----------



## jackiea85

First was 9 hours with 2 hours of pushing ending with ventouse and PPH. Used TENS, gas & air and pethadine.
Second I was induced and it took 1 hour, with 8 mins of pushing and I just had gas & air. Second time round couldn't have been more different to first time!! x


----------



## puppycat

Laura was 19.5 hours from waters breaking but from first contraction is was 11.5 hours, 40mins pushing, natural waterbirth with G&A.


----------



## KookyK

10 hrs from established. It was induced labour. Had epidural as went from 0-3cm very quickly and there was virtually no gap in contractions, plus I had PE.


----------



## zoe87

3 hours with G&A


----------



## Komatsu

23 hours from first contraction to birth .


----------



## mum22ttc#3

1st was just under 4 hours with gas and air and pethadine.
2nd and 3rd were just over 3 hours with just gas and air.
:flower:


----------



## sun

My water broke prematurely and I had to walk, walk, walk, bouce bounce to start labour off. This took 4h! 
Then from the very first tiny little contraction to the birth was 5hours and 50min! Took 25min of pushing. xx
No pain relief.


----------



## a_missy

mine was about 24 hrs using gas and air on and off, 2 hours pushing then during the last hour or so they gave me a spinal for a ventouse delivery because i couldn't get baby out :wacko: i was determined to have as natural a birth as i could manage but now i think back i have no idea why i didnt take the pain relief they were offering me, it was so painful!!!


----------



## Cangaroo

I win- 70 hours from 1st contraction to delivery by emergency c-section. Contractions were every 4-5 minutes for the vast majority of this. Active labour was around 18 hours before section.


----------



## LockandKey

19 hours, water broke at 3 cm and had contractions every 3 mins, then every 30 seconds at 5 cm, until I got the epidural (wanted an all natural birth, but didn't work out)


----------



## newmumamy

Cangaroo said:


> I win- 70 hours from 1st contraction to delivery by emergency c-section. Contractions were every 4-5 minutes for the vast majority of this. Active labour was around 18 hours before section.

WOW 70 hours incredible 
Well done :D
x


----------



## Cangaroo

newmumamy said:


> Cangaroo said:
> 
> 
> I win- 70 hours from 1st contraction to delivery by emergency c-section. Contractions were every 4-5 minutes for the vast majority of this. Active labour was around 18 hours before section.
> 
> WOW 70 hours incredible
> Well done :D
> xClick to expand...

And all with TENS and gas & air- no epidural. It wasn't actually that bad- I enjoyed it when I was allowed in the pool!


----------



## Guppy051708

My labor was 30 hours, baby was sunny side up/back to back- ouch! And I did it drug free. No gas and air as they dont have it here either. Contractions started off immediately after my water broke at 1-4 min. Active labor was about 12 hours. Transition lasted 9 hours :shock: ...so much for transition no lasting no longer 3 hours! :dohh: even though technically active labor was not the entire 30 hrs i still count it bc i had harsh back labor from bubs being posterior and my conractions were anywhere from 1-4 min apart apart immediately so it was a long hard labor but best experience of my life!


----------



## bouli

4 hours from first pain..gas and air only!


----------



## charleybootS

Mine was 18 hours from first pains, no pain relief until EMCS


----------



## Pearls18

4 hours g&a


----------



## SazzleR

7 hours from waters breaking to having LO on my chest. Just a bit of G&A between 8cm & fully dilated.


----------



## carla92

38 hours active labour, 19 minutes pushing only spent four hours at the hosipital laboured at home after being checked for dilation. no drugs all au natural :) 
(first baby)


----------



## _ck

24 hours from first contraction to birth !


----------



## ann89

Induced- 12 hrs and 1 1/3 hrs of pushing. And only pain meds I had was thru the IV. Which didn't do anything but make me loopy!


----------



## 5-a-side

dd1 - too long!! 3 days (think that's around 70hrs as well) in labour in hospital before a GA EMSC!! Had pretty much every drug in the hospital and it was possibly the most scary experience of my life! 

dd2 4hrs start to finish, totally natural, no pain relief :) 
(guess which I preferred)


----------



## Kiddo

30 hours from first contraction to birth. I arrived at the hospital 4cm dilated and it took 11 hours from then. I used the pool and G&A for pain relief.

I'm hoping this one doesn't take so long to make an appearance!


----------



## rosie5637

41 hrs from contractions being every 3-4 minutes and painful:wacko:

i managed to stay at home for quite awhile and only spent the last 7hrs (2hrs pushing) in the birth centre. gas and air, pethadine, natural delivery.


----------



## noshowjo

my first son ,was 26 hours . and second son 34 minutes so very very different ha ha 
first epidural hated it , 2nd child no pain relieve and loved the labour xx


----------



## tristansmum

35 hours from induction pessary, 20 hours from first proper contractions, 14 hours from 3cm and waters broken.


----------



## sam#3

#1 16 and 1/2 hours
#2 8 and 1/4 hours
#3 4 hours

will #4 be 2 hours?!?!?!!?


----------



## PeanutBean

#1 34.5 hours from waters breaking (contractions started right away every 5 mins). Active labour probably counted as the last 5 hours after I went on syntocinon.
#2 22 hours (again contractions every 5 mins), no pain relief, natural homebirth. My records say 1.25 hours active labour but it's just taken from when the mw arrived to when my baby arrived.


----------



## hardworknmama

1st: waters broke at 3pm and he was delivered at 8:13am the next day. Just over 18 hours.

2nd: 1st membrane of waters broke at 11am, second layer was broken for me around 8pm, he was delivered at 1:54am the next day. Just under 15 hours. I think this labor would have been closer to 5 or 6 hours had both membranes for the water broken at the same time. Things progressed quite quickly after the doctor broke that second layer.


ETA: Oh yeah, I had an epi for both. I am a self-aware wuss! :haha:


----------



## FirstBean

Mine was 25hrs with Gas & Air.


----------



## sophisticat

Mine was 11 hours from first contraction to delivery. My notes said 2hrs 10min for active phase and 44 minutes pushing but they recorded it from when I arrived at hospital I think. I used pool and gas and air.


----------



## jambobabe

with my boys its a bit foggy now as it was 20 and 18 years ago but

#1 - in labour 27 hours (pain relief)- in hospital 7 days
#2 - in labour 4 hours (pain relief but didnt kick in till after :growlmad: dry birth waters broke 70 hours before) - in hospital 5 days

now my daughters were a totally different story

#1 - in labour 4 hours (at home for 3 and a half) no pain relief:happydance: - in hospital over-night as no drs on::cry:

#2 - in labour 2 hours ( at home for 1 hour) no pain relief:happydance: in hospital 4 hours:happydance::happydance:


----------



## calliebaby

4 hours 28 minutes, no pain relief. Loved it.:thumbup:


----------



## xarlenex

48 hours and 20 mins, start to finish, my contractions never became regular at all! Used tens, gas and air and the pool.


----------



## wishuwerehere

2 and a half hours :D with two paracetemol and a bath lol


----------



## Reedy

from my first contraction (waters breaking) to him arriving - 32 hours


----------



## raisin

2.5 hour labour with g&a. LO arrived 5 weeks early but no tear, no stitches and no problems with LO or me. :happydance:


----------



## Delamere19

From my waters going it was about 8 hours with gas and air and pethadine.

x


----------



## sossypops

24 hours in established labour, gas and air xxx


----------



## cookielucylou

1 hour, waters broke half hour before. No time for pain relief!


----------



## lynnikins

56 hrs from first contraction to birth with ds1 ( pushed for 2 hours then ventouse )

7 hours 53 min from first contraction to birth with ds2 ( pushed 7 times lol )


----------



## ho11i3

from very 1st contraction mine was about 10 hours. just had a little gas n air


----------



## dotty123

Mine was 70 odd hours from start to finish with just pethadine


----------



## peanut08

1st boy 16 years ago pitocin induction @40 weeks started at 8am delivery same day at 4.31pm deliverd with g&a and diamorphine inj

2nd boy 13 years ago as above even to time delivered at 4.31pm spooky:haha:

So for my 3rd boy i had a schedule to keep but as you read on it all went to pot!

Induced labour @35 weeks gestation for about 20 hours with excruciating pains, active labour 27mins:wacko:from 1cm to 10 cm in 27 mins, delivered on 2 co-codamol and g&a, no pushing :blush: waters broke then baby and placenta flew out 30 seconds later with a bit of a grunt and chew on the g&a mouthpeice. I felt out of control of the birth i wasnt allowed to have g&a before the 27 min labour (even though i was begging for it!) as they said i was not in active labour so by the time i got to the g&a i didnt even take a breath without the mouthpeice in and even after delivery i refused to give it back :haha: traumatised by the whole experience:nope:


----------



## lindseymw

First baby -

Had contractions on & off for a couple of days, put them down to BH as was only 33weeks. Started timing contractions at 7pm Sat night, they were 5mins apart, DS was born at 2.46am on the Sunday, after 2mins of pushing. Not sure how long I was in active labour for as at 11pm I was 1cm dialated, they never checked again as they didn't think I was in labour.

Second baby - 

Contractions started 9am Monday morning, by 11.30pm I was only 1-2cm, nearly had EMC, LO's heart rate dropped, so was prepped for theatre, just about to get anesthestic when it went back to normal. Midnight, they checked his oxygen levels, was 5cms dialated. Was given G&A (Fab stuff!), at 12.20, I was 7cm then at 12.30 I needed to push & at 12.32 DS was born.


----------



## MUMOF5

Baby 1: 42+ weeks, labour started naturally 6hrs 46mins 
Baby 2: 39 weeks, labour started naturally 6hours
Baby 3: 38 weeks, labour started naturally 1hr 30mins!!
Baby 4: 36 weeks, labour started naturally 36 mins!!! :wacko:
Baby 5: 34 weeks , labour induced due to broken waters 1hr 30mins
Baby 6: 36 weeks, labou induced due to broken waters 6 hours 30 mins!!


----------



## XJessicaX

'Technically' mine was 8 hours according to hospital notes, but it depends where you want to start the clock from! I would say I was in pain for about 22 hours. G&A, failed epidural and then required a spinal block right at the end at 10cm dilated for a ventouse delivery.


----------



## bluelilly72

my 1st 3 days felt like forever and second was induced and 6 hours


----------

